# Battery 4066R



## GinoD (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi ALL

New to the forum. I have read a lot on here over the years and found some great info. Thanks

This should be an easy one. I need go replace my battery. I pulled it out and it has a hose for venting gases, and I do not know if I need to replace with another battery with a vent or if that is not necessary. I do not want to go with a JD battery as this one only lasted 2 years. Would like an opinion on if the vent is necessary.  Battery on my tractor is in a box under the cab, enclosed box...

Any suggestions on battery are appreciated. Was going to go with interstate or optima if the shape will still bolt into the box.

thanks a lot!

Gino


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Gino!
If the battery is mounted under the cab in a box, virtually in the operators compartment, it most surely has to be properly vented, with the hose... Charging can produce some dangerous gases, and don't want them in the cab.


----------



## GinoD (Mar 19, 2020)

Thanks pogobill. what if the replacement battery is an AGM battery or fully sealed? Would those be ok in an enclosed box under a full cab? There seems to be some good options from optima and interstate to name a couple but I can’t find vented batteries. YET


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sealed or AGM may very well be oK. My 1954 Ford F100 had the battery under the floor and never had an issue with the battery off gassing into the cab.
Maybe one of the members has replaced the battery in their JD and used a regular retail store automotive battery. Do you access the battery through the cab, or underneath?
If you are worried, open up your cab if you have to put it on a charger.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

The old VW beetles had the battery under the back seat!


----------



## GinoD (Mar 19, 2020)

battery is in a battery box under the cab. Probably not air tight, but I just figured there is an exhaust vent for a reason but if I switch to AGM, gel or whatever I'm not sure the vent would be of any use. I can't go anywhere right now so figured I'd have one of you experts tell me what to order and I'd get it right the first time. Thanks again


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

GinoD said:


> battery is in a battery box under the cab. Probably not air tight, but I just figured there is an exhaust vent for a reason but if I switch to AGM, gel or whatever I'm not sure the vent would be of any use. I can't go anywhere right now so figured I'd have one of you experts tell me what to order and I'd get it right the first time. Thanks again


A sealed battery would work fine, they are usually gel construction and don't produce the volune of off gasses when charging. Interstate makes a fine, durable battery for this service. The last one I had lasted 7 years before it lost a cell and could not be reused. The old Lincolns had a vented battery mounted it the trunk. The only replacement available was thru Ford at well over $200, when a regular battery was about $110, These batteries were only 550 CCA, and none would go more than 3 years. The mechanics in this area started replacing the lead/acid vented batteries with the newer gel based batteries. I have never heard of a problem with the substitution. Ford claims that the use of any type of battery other than an exact OEM voids the vehicle warranty. How does a different type of battery, but same or better OEM specs void the complete vehicle warranty. Dealerships are now offering the non-vented as a replacement. Go figure.


----------

